# MMAF Graphics Competition (3)



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Howdy!

It's time for the next MMAF Graphics Competition.

Let's get it on!!!!!

-------------------------

*Rules:*

Type: *Freestyle (sig, poster, photo manip, whatever you want to do)*
Theme: *Horror/evil/death/scary/you get the point.*
Max Size: *700 X 500*
Due Date: *07/24/2010*

If you do not turn in your work before the due date, you will be disqualified.

-------------------------

Prizes:

Winner: *50,000 credits*
Second place: *10,000 credits*

-------------------------

*Registration:*

1. *HitOrGetHit*
2. *Killstarz*
3. *N1*
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sign me up! :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Think I'll take a break from this one. Bit busy right now and already have to do the Grand Prix final.

Hope loads sign up, good luck all! (I'll sign up if numbers are dwindling still tomorrow)


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah man, sign me up!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good luck all look forward to seeing your work..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You and Composure should really start entering again


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> You and Composure should really start entering again


haha i can't compete with you guys anymore.. my time is over..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't agree with that at all bud! You and Composure would definitely win a few comps, I have no doubt about that :thumb01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, had to get my entry done today cos i havent got any time to do it later this week.

I'll submit it later


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome to see you entering N1!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

here is my entry:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome work! Looks very good! :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

damn such a great topic but i cant figure out what to do lol , ill figure it out tho


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is the last day to get them in guys.

Good luck.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, I am not going to make this one. I got caught up with work all week and then slammed with school work today.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

any chanse we can get another day ? pretty please ?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, ok, I'll add another day, hopefully both of you can get yours in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks MC, I can definitely get something in today! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I'm going to keep it open one more day, and if someone doesn't get it one in, then Kill will win by default.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am trying, I am having terrible computer problems again. I have reformatted it twice this weekend. :thumbsdown:

EDIT: Got is done. Not my best, but I did what I could with the little time I had. Sorry I was behind and thank you MC for extending it!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Love a bit of Freddie Kruger. Good Job


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Love a bit of Freddie Kruger. Good Job


Man... I don't know if it is my computer at work, but I can't see the background of my sig. It is pretty much black behinf Freddie. It didn't look like that on my computer at home. :confused02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I missed this one, but I will be in on the next one. Good work in here guys.  Keep it up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man... I don't know if it is my computer at work, but I can't see the background of my sig. It is pretty much black behinf Freddie. It didn't look like that on my computer at home. :confused02:


yeah, it is pretty dark..i can only just make out the text.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> yeah, it is pretty dark..i can only just make out the text.


Dang, it did not look that way in PS. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

can you not quickly edit it and resubmit before the voting starts?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> can you not quickly edit it and resubmit before the voting starts?


Not right now. I am at work. I get off of work at 1 and I could edit it at home before I have class at 3.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this Comp still on?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah lol, I'm going to make the thread now for voting, I got way behind on schedule between adding a few days for people to get their work in, and my own things.


----------

